# Canadian Portugese - Common Law partner



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

My partner and I are planning to move to Portugal and so I have started the research. I'm a born Canadian, but my mom was smart enough to register my birth in Portugal, and so I was able to obtain my Portuguese citizenship as well.

Amongst the many things to research (homes, taxes, winding down my business), we are wondering whether our common law relationship will cause us grief in Portugal. There are two areas that I am concerned with, home ownership and the potential that my partner might like to obtain his Portuguese citizenship.

My situation does not appear to be the norm on this forum, but I welcome any suggestions that you might have.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

anapedrosa said:


> My situation does not appear to be the norm on this forum, but I welcome any suggestions that you might have.


You should look at EU site Family then Couples. Portugal adheres to Social Charter, property ownership is perfectly straightforward you buy in joint names when you do Escritura, and is a sensible thing for any couple to do anyway.

EU - Help and advice on your life, work and travel in the EU - Your Europe

Just a further thought as a Portuguese Citizen you would be subject to the Portuguese Laws on succession, whereas you partner wouldn't be, this is an area that you should add to your research and get good advice on.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

canoeman said:


> You should look at EU site Family then Couples. Portugal adheres to Social Charter, property ownership is perfectly straightforward you buy in joint names when you do Escritura, and is a sensible thing for any couple to do anyway.
> 
> EU - Help and advice on your life, work and travel in the EU - Your Europe
> 
> Just a further thought as a Portuguese Citizen you would be subject to the Portuguese Laws on succession, whereas you partner wouldn't be, this is an area that you should add to your research and get good advice on.


I just had a look at the link that you provided. This information will certainly help me to prepare. Agreed, that I will need to seek advice on the succession laws, amongst other questions. I am accumulating a list of things I know and things to ask both in Canada and in Portugal - this list is getting longer.
Thank you for your help.


----------

